

On Christmas Day Customers Purchased More Kindle Books Than Physical Books - AndrewDucker
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1369429&highlight=

======
AndrewDucker
I'd like to see figures on how many of those were free though - a comparison
of dollars spent on ebooks versus physical books.

~~~
Semiapies
Not to mention how many ebooks were bundles and such.

